# training bailey



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Bailey is 9 weeks old and she is very clever but how do teach Bailey to respond to her name when called ? 

Also how do I get her to stop bitting ?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Food is the best training aid.
Make sure you have food in your hand, call her in an excited way 'Hey Bailey! Come' as you do move backwards away from her holding your hand with treat out in front of you low down, as she moves towards you keep saying 'come come come'. When she is close stand still give her the treat and some verbal praise.
When you are watching tv, or in the kitchen cooking keep a little pot of treats by you (I just used some of Kiki's dry kibble) every now and again (not when she is sleeping or being held by someone!!!) call her and praise her. She'll soon be listening out for you to call her because she knows it means you are going to give her something nice.
You should also start training sit and down gently now - you'll be amazed how quickly she'll pick it up.

Biting. Expect it to get worse before it gets better - all puppies bite, they need to learn that biting is a no no - but it is their natural behaviour. Keep calm yourself. Be consistent and do not let anyone play rough with your puppy because they think it funny to get her growly and snappy - I have teenage sons and I had to be really firm with them about not playing rough when the dogs were young - they thought it was funny. If Bailey bites at you, say 'no biting' and stand up away from her - preferably have a toy that she can mouth and give that to her. If she comes back at you with her teeth move away. Make your 'No' growly and low. Sometimes tired puppies are more bitey so she may benefit from a nap time in her crate or a short time out. 
Around 16 - 20 weeks you'll find that the biting is much less and much more gentle as your pup learns that teeth are not to be used on humans.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lots of puppy advice on My Dogs Life and also a few tips for stopping puppy nipping: 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/16/frequently-asked-cockapoo-questions-answers/

Teaching her name comes with time, sometimes the breeder will start this, but if not just always use her name in a happy tone and call her over to you "Bailey Come" and then treat her for coming to you or give her lots of fuss is usual enough ... keep it happy and positive  They are a clever breed and do learn their names very quickly. 

Enjoy your lovely Bailey xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

All of the above. It's really key to repeat the exercises as often as possible. Dogs learn by repetition. So arms yourself with some tasty treats and get practicing. Bailey will pick it up really fast .


----------



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks a lot every one for the good advice and I try doing that to teach bailey her name and she is isn't biting as much but will have a go and hopefuly it will get even better


----------

